# Configuración VLC MKV 1080 HD 4.4.6-gentoo (solucionado)

## cameta

Aquí tenemos el resultado de intentar reproducir un fichero mkv con vlc usando este kernel

```
vlc Game.of.ThronesS06E01.mkv 

VLC media player 2.2.2 Weatherwax (revision 2.2.2-0-g6259d80)

[0000000001b37118] core libvlc: Running vlc with the default interface. Use 'cvlc' to use vlc without interface.

[00007f1d9cc0ee88] core access error: cannot resolve services.tvrage.com port 80 : Name or service not known

[00007f1d9cc0ee88] http access error: cannot connect to services.tvrage.com:80

[00007f1d9cc0ee88] core access error: cannot resolve services.tvrage.com port 80 : Name or service not known

[00007f1d9cc0ee88] access_mms access error: cannot connect to services.tvrage.com:80

[00007f1d9cc15f98] core art finder error: no suitable access module for `http://services.tvrage.com/feeds/search.php?show=Game of Thrones'

No accelerated IMDCT transform found

[00007f1d7c00d748] core access error: cannot resolve services.tvrage.com port 80 : Name or service not known

[00007f1d7c00d748] http access error: cannot connect to services.tvrage.com:80

[00007f1d7c00d748] core access error: cannot resolve services.tvrage.com port 80 : Name or service not known

[00007f1d7c00d748] access_mms access error: cannot connect to services.tvrage.com:80

[00007f1d7c000958] core art finder error: no suitable access module for `http://services.tvrage.com/feeds/search.php?show=Game of Thrones'

[00007f1d9cc15f98] core input error: ES_OUT_SET_(GROUP_)PCR  is called too late (pts_delay increased to 300 ms)

[00007f1d9cc15f98] core input error: ES_OUT_RESET_PCR called

[h264 @ 0x7f1d84c6a0b0] mmco: unref short failure

[00007f1d9cc15f98] core input error: ES_OUT_SET_(GROUP_)PCR  is called too late (pts_delay increased to 545 ms)

[00007f1d9cc15f98] core input error: ES_OUT_RESET_PCR called

[h264 @ 0x7f1d84c6a0b0] mmco: unref short failure

[00007f1d9cc15f98] core input error: ES_OUT_SET_(GROUP_)PCR  is called too late (pts_delay increased to 584 ms)

[00007f1d9cc15f98] core input error: ES_OUT_RESET_PCR called

[h264 @ 0x7f1d84cc1eb0] mmco: unref short failure

[00007f1d9cc15f98] core input error: ES_OUT_SET_(GROUP_)PCR  is called too late (pts_delay increased to 757 ms)

[00007f1d9cc15f98] core input error: ES_OUT_RESET_PCR called

```

He probado a instalar el driver propietario pero el resultado ha sido nulo. 

Voy retroceder al gentoo-sources-4.115-r1 con el que funcionaba perfectamente.

----------

## cameta

```
vlc Game.of.ThronesS06E01.mkv 

VLC media player 2.2.2 Weatherwax (revision 2.2.2-0-g6259d80)

[0000000001deb118] core libvlc: Running vlc with the default interface. Use 'cvlc' to use vlc without interface.

[00007feda8c0ee88] core access error: cannot resolve services.tvrage.com port 80 : Name or service not known

[00007feda8c0ee88] http access error: cannot connect to services.tvrage.com:80

No accelerated IMDCT transform found

[00007fed8800d758] core access error: cannot resolve services.tvrage.com port 80 : Name or service not known

[00007fed8800d758] http access error: cannot connect to services.tvrage.com:80

[00007feda8c0ee88] core access error: cannot resolve services.tvrage.com port 80 : Name or service not known

[00007feda8c0ee88] access_mms access error: cannot connect to services.tvrage.com:80

[00007feda8c15f98] core art finder error: no suitable access module for `http://services.tvrage.com/feeds/search.php?show=Game of Thrones'

[00007fed8800d758] core access error: cannot resolve services.tvrage.com port 80 : Name or service not known

[00007fed8800d758] access_mms access error: cannot connect to services.tvrage.com:80

[00007fed88000958] core art finder error: no suitable access module for `http://services.tvrage.com/feeds/search.php?show=Game of Thrones'

```

Con el kernel 4.1.15-gentoo-r1 no se dan esos problemas. Desconozco cual es el motivo.

----------

## cameta

Realmente vlc a veces da este tipo de problemas con los archivos de alta resolución de 1080p y especialmente cuando reproduces archivos blueray  Incluso con este kernel.

Buscando por internet encontré este hilo.

https://trac.videolan.org/vlc/ticket/10422

El problema se debe al audio. 

```
echo 512 > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/sub0/prealloc
```

Haciendo esto el problema desaparece.

Ahora a ver si consigo que sea permanente.

----------

## cameta

Lo he conseguido. Me he vuelto loco buscando por google y leyendo foros, hasta que he leido algo sobre que se pueden poner parametros al cargar un modulo y se me ha encendido la luz.

La clave se encuentra en el kernel.

```

                                               <*> HD Audio PCI                                                                                                    

                                              (64) Pre-allocated buffer size for HD-audio driver              

                                               [*] Build hwdep interface for HD-audio driver                                                                        

                                               [ ] Allow dynamic codec reconfiguration                                                                           

                                               [ ] Support digital beep via input layer                                                                            │ 

                                               [ ] Support jack plugging notification via input layer                                                          

                                               [ ] Support initialization patch loading for HD-audio                                                           

                                               <*> Build Realtek HD-audio codec support                                                                     

                                               <*> Build Analog Device HD-audio codec support                                                           

                                               <*> Build IDT/Sigmatel HD-audio codec support                                                            

                                               <*> Build VIA HD-audio codec support                                                                            

                                             <*> Build HDMI/DisplayPort HD-audio codec support                                                      

                                             <*> Build Cirrus Logic codec support                                                                                

  
```

Se debe de pasar el  valor de (64) Pre-allocated buffer size for HD-audio driver a (512) Pre-allocated buffer size for HD-audio driver  con ello incrementamos el tamaño del buffer y todo empieza a funcionar sin cortes.  

Tal como dice la ayuda 

 *Quote:*   

> CONFIG_SND_HDA_PREALLOC_SIZE:                                                                                                                                       
> 
> Specifies the default pre-allocated buffer-size in kB for the   HD-audio driver.  A larger buffer (e.g. 2048) is preferred  for systems using PulseAudio.  The default 64 is chosen just for compatibility reasons. Note that the pre-allocation size can be changed dynamically via a proc file (/proc/asound/card*/pcm*/sub*/prealloc), too.

 

Ahora sólo me falta intentar esto mismo con el kernel más nuevo y creo que podremos dar el tema por resuelto.

----------

## cameta

He probado con el nuevo kernel y sigue dando problemas. 

Y si, el problema es debido a los modulos de audio. 

De momento por tanto la solución es no actualizar el kernel.

----------

## cameta

Voy a comentar el problema en el foro de vlc, aunque me parece que el problema es un bug con el nuevo kernel que no asigna el buffer.

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> (64) Pre-allocated buffer size for HD-audio driver 

 

Si tienes Pulse Audio instalado aconsejan 2048

En tu propio código lo dice:

 *Quote:*   

> A larger buffer (e.g. 2048) is preferred for systems using PulseAudio. The default 64 is chosen just for compatibility reasons. Note that the pre-allocation size can be changed dynamically via a proc file (/proc/asound/card*/pcm*/sub*/prealloc), too.

 

Vamos que un simple hecho /proc/asound/card*/sub*/prealloc y lo cambias para ver si es así.

----------

## cameta

Ahora no tengo pulse audio y con 512 va perfecto, Con el nuevo kernel ya puedes poner lo que quieras que no funciona.   :Wink: 

----------

## sag

Si esta solucionado, estaría bien que lo pusieras en el titulo

gracias

----------

## esteban_conde

 *sag wrote:*   

> Si esta solucionado, estaría bien que lo pusieras en el titulo
> 
> gracias

 

No ha dicho que esté solucionado, te diría donde lo dice pero no te haría ningún favor, vuelve al hilo desde el principio.

Si te parece bien, naturalmente.

----------

## cameta

Exacto, hay claramente un problema con las gentoo-sources-4.4.6 para aquellos que usamos HD-Audio.

Tengo que abrir un hilo en el foro ingles de gentoo comentando que el problema se da con este kernel mientras que en gentoo-sources-1.15-r1 todo funciona a la perfección.

Esto probablemente se trata de un bug.   :Wink: 

Evidentemente puedo intentar hacer una prueba con un kernel más nuevo, pero implica perder un tiempo.

Recordemos el objetivo es que el PC funcione, no tener la última actualización. ¡Si no está roto no intentes arreglarlo!

----------

## cameta

He probado con el gentoo-sources-4.5.3 y el problema sigue igual. 

Voy a abrir los hilos en el foro inglés para comunicar el bug.

----------

## cameta

Hilos abiertos.

https://forum.videolan.org/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=132951

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1044366.html

----------

## cameta

Acabo de solucionar el problema.

Se ve que al seleccionar Audio--->Audio Device----> Default se seleccionaba el HDA INTEL PCH ALC V887 AVD Analog Default audio device  que da esos problemas

Seleccionando manualmente Audio--->Audio Device----> HDA INTEL PCH ALC V887 AVD Analog Front Speakers todo funciona correctamente. 

Me han guiado en el foro de VLC.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## esteban_conde

Eres un ejemplo de "El que la sigue la consigue".

Gracias.

----------

## cameta

De todas manera  con el  gentoo-sources-4.1.15-r1 HDA INTEL PCH ALC V887 AVD Analog Default audio device  funciona perfectamente.algo que ha dejado de hacerlo con gentoo-sources-4.4.6.

Y es algo que estoy investigando.

----------

## cameta

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

> Eres un ejemplo de "El que la sigue la consigue".
> 
> Gracias.

 

El foro no sólo está para pedir ayuda, escribir sobre un problema permite reflexionar sobre el mismo.

----------

## cameta

Curioso mensaje que aparece en DMESG.

6.190552] snd_hda_intel 0000:01:00.1: Too many HDMI devices

[    6.190555] snd_hda_intel 0000:01:00.1: Consider building the kernel with CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS=y

[    6.190556] snd_hda_intel 0000:01:00.1: Too many HDMI devices

[    6.190556] snd_hda_intel 0000:01:00.1: Consider building the kernel with CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS=y

----------

## YukiteruAmano

 *cameta wrote:*   

> Acabo de solucionar el problema.
> 
> Se ve que al seleccionar Audio--->Audio Device----> Default se seleccionaba el HDA INTEL PCH ALC V887 AVD Analog Default audio device  que da esos problemas
> 
> Seleccionando manualmente Audio--->Audio Device----> HDA INTEL PCH ALC V887 AVD Analog Front Speakers todo funciona correctamente. 
> ...

 

Siendo este el caso te recomiendo cambies el titulo del hilo para evitar enredos, el problema obviamente no es del kernel, es de configuracion de parte de VLC, de esa forma queda más claro el asunto y si a alguien se le presenta la problematica seguro consigue respuesta gracias al hilo.

----------

## cameta

Si que es del kernel ya que te vez obligado a cambiar la configuración de VLC para que funcione. De todas maneras voy a poner solucionado.

----------

